# 8 Week Old Puppy With Strange Cysts Near Vulva - Vets Are Stumped. Help!



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I have seen several puppies that get those type of boils. Did you get prescribe an antibiotic or anything topical you can put in it?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It'll go away. Maybe dry up somewhat before it bursts or shrink and never open. It looks like a juvenile pyoderma. You might put a cephalosporin cream on it if it bothers you to not do something, but if one of my puppies gets one or more of these, I just wash it carefully with soap and and keep it clean and dry. 

She has a somewhat inverted vulva= so watch for UTIs.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I think Robin is spot on. When my puppies used to get those, I washed with an antiseptic soap, and carefully dried it.

She’s right about the vulva too. I noticed it before I saw the puppy pox. It definitely looks like an inverted vulva. Make sure to keep her clean in that area. I usually recommend using baby wipes. My last girl with a slightly inverted vulva grew out of it and for the most part, it will correct itself with her first season. UTI’s are very common with inverted vulvas but cranberry pills or supplements can help ward those off.


----------



## goldielocks44 (Oct 30, 2018)

Kmullen said:


> I have seen several puppies that get those type of boils. Did you get prescribe an antibiotic or anything topical you can put in it?


Hi Thanks for responding. The vets gave me an antibiotic (oral - simplicef) and said to keep an eye on it otherwise they will want to aspirate the lumps. This is a baby and i hate that idea. But I am also concerned.


----------



## goldielocks44 (Oct 30, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> It'll go away. Maybe dry up somewhat before it bursts or shrink and never open. It looks like a juvenile pyoderma. You might put a cephalosporin cream on it if it bothers you to not do something, but if one of my puppies gets one or more of these, I just wash it carefully with soap and and keep it clean and dry.
> 
> She has a somewhat inverted vulva= so watch for UTIs.


OP here, and thank you for this info. The vets have no idea what it is, and it feels like cysts. Their concern is that there are two that are symmetrical/bilateral, and only one is inflamed but another one is there right across. They want to aspirate it to test the cells or even suggested this might be some sort of undescended testicals on a bitch puppy (!??!?). i am freaking out bc we purchased this girl as a show dog and potential brood bitch, and she has champion lines including Westminster and Eukanuba behind her. So she was not purchased as a pet. Do i need to be worried about this?


----------



## goldielocks44 (Oct 30, 2018)

Tahnee GR said:


> I think Robin is spot on. When my puppies used to get those, I washed with an antiseptic soap, and carefully dried it.
> 
> She’s right about the vulva too. I noticed it before I saw the puppy pox. It definitely looks like an inverted vulva. Make sure to keep her clean in that area. I usually recommend using baby wipes. My last girl with a slightly inverted vulva grew out of it and for the most part, it will correct itself with her first season. UTI’s are very common with inverted vulvas but cranberry pills or supplements can help ward those off.


Thank you so much for your reply. I do have an antiseptic soap that I've used on dogs prior to surgery I can try that. The concern is that there are two that are symmetrical, so they almost look like glands or something. Not just on the surface. Large cysts. 
Do I need to be worried about the vulva? The breeder didn't mention it to me, until I picked her up and paid for her, and said it was quite mild and nothing to be worried about. Again, this is a show puppy and potential brood bitch. Can I breed a nice girl who has these issues? I did not purchase her as a pet or pay pet costs. We love her, but I am trying to figure out what these cysts are because the vets are baffled and I am worried that it might be something more serious.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Take a deep breath (said with kindest intentions). I understand your concerns but it sounds like those very experienced with puppies think both issues are not uncommon or of huge concern. Both issues will most likely resolve themselves and leave you with the dog you hoped for.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You might consider seeing a more experienced vet. Puppy acne is very common, the vets should have seen it before.


----------



## goldielocks44 (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks to all. I appreciate the helpful responses!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

goldielocks44 said:


> OP here, and thank you for this info. The vets have no idea what it is, and it feels like cysts. Their concern is that there are two that are symmetrical/bilateral, and only one is inflamed but another one is there right across. They want to aspirate it to test the cells or even suggested this might be some sort of undescended testicals on a bitch puppy (!??!?). i am freaking out bc we purchased this girl as a show dog and potential brood bitch, and she has champion lines including Westminster and Eukanuba behind her. So she was not purchased as a pet. Do i need to be worried about this?


I wouldn't aspirate it, really- just keep her belly well cleaned and dry and it will either burst or dry up ... not terribly unusual. I almost can't believe the vet hasn't seen this- it's really common. The vulva though- you are most likely going to have to watch her for UTIs because it is at a minimum hooded and may be totally inverted, hard to tell from the pics. I am surprised the breeder didn't tell you about it. It'll be ok once she has a season but until then, like was mentioned, keep her vulva clean and wipe her a few times a day w a baby wipe... and if you notice her peeing way more frequently or see a string of pus or mucus come out of her, get her in for a uti check...


----------

